# Disabling the onboard gpu to a new gpu



## kalam_gohab (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello guys. 

Recently, I have my gpu dead and in order to unbrick it, I need to disable the onboard gpu. 

So I have some queries. 

1) if I disable my onboard gpu and connected my pci gpu, and if it doesn't start, then how can I revert back to my onboard gpu? 

2)and how do I disable my on board gpu? 

Thanks.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 14, 2015)

the options are in the BIOS. Refer to your motherboard manual.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 14, 2015)

An other problem now, if I connect my gpu to motherboard with 6pin connecter connected, pc doesn't start. 

I didn't even connect monitor to gpu. I just connected the gpu and started the pc.. 

Can anybody tell me what's the problem?


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2015)

Which PSU and GPU do you have ? Make and Model ? Also details about the processor.

1. Make sure pc is in completely off condition.
2. Remove the discrete gpu.
3. Reset motherboard BIOS /CMOS setting either by using jumpers / Remove the big coin like battery from motherboard for couple of minutes and then put it back again. 
4. Put the gfx card back again.
5. Try to start pc.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 18, 2015)

topgear said:


> Which PSU and GPU do you have ? Make and Model ? Also details about the processor.
> 
> 1. Make sure pc is in completely off condition.
> 2. Remove the discrete gpu.
> ...


I tried everything. I even tried to install it with pc on but of no use. 

When I connect gpu, the fan runs but there is no display. ( I didn't connect the vga cable to gpu,  it's connected to onboard graphic card) 

So any way to fix it? Because I can't afford other gpu. 

I noticed over the Internet, the oven technique. That is baking the gpu.. Is it worth it?


----------



## mitraark (Jun 18, 2015)

If you have your VGA cable from monitor connected to motherboard VGA port, then your PC will use On board GPU. 

If you have your VGA cable from monitor connected to GPU VGA Port, then your PC will use discrete GPU.


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> I tried everything. I even tried to install it with pc on but of no use.
> 
> When I connect gpu, the fan runs but there is no display. *( I didn't connect the vga cable to gpu,  it's connected to onboard graphic card) *
> 
> ...



may be This is your problem. Connect the VGA cable to the discrete graphic card you have installed on the pci-e slot.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 19, 2015)

The reason why I didn't connect is to check whether or not gpu gets detected in device manager. I've connected gpu to monitor but it doesn't work. 

So in order to check, I connected it to motherboard and connected dude vga cable to motherboard


----------

